# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Quán lẩu ếch Ngân Béo - quán lẩu ngon ở Hà Nội

## thietht

> *Quán lẩu ếch Ngân Béo*
> 
> Địa chỉ: 43 Trúc Bạch , Ba Đình, Hà Nội
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán lẩu ếch Ngân Béo*


Nhắc tới lẩu ếch là người ta nghĩ ngay đến phố Trúc Bạch. Quanh khu này giờ có nhiều hàng bán lẩu ếch nhưng đông nhất, được mọi người "vote" nhiều nhất vẫn là quán Ngân Béo ở 43 phố Trúc Bạch,  món ăn sẽ mang hương vị và màu sắc rất đặc trưng mà thực khách khó tìm thấy ở một nơi nào khác.


Ếch vốn được mệnh danh là gà đồng bởi vì mùi vị thơm ngon, thịt đùi mềm lại còn rất ngọt và giàu dinh dưỡng. Từ lâu ếch đã được người Việt Nam yêu thích bởi hương vị dân dã. Ngày nay các món ếch xuất hiện ngày càng nhiều trong các quán ăn, nhà hàng lớn và được thực khách yêu thích.

Chỉ mới nhìn những nguyên liệu chủ hàng đem ra đã thấy sự kỳ công của chủ hàng. Những chiếc đùi ếch được tẩm ướp cả tiếng trước khi chiên có màu vàng rượm xếp khéo léo với những miếng măng rừng trên đĩa. Trong lúc ngồi đợi nồi nước lẩu sôi, nhởn nha thưởng thức đùi ếch với măng giòn giòn cay cay cũng thật là thú vị.

Món lẩu ếch đặc biệt dành cho những người thích ăn cay. Cầu kì hơn những loại lẩu khác, ếch phải được tẩm ướp chế biến khéo léo với măng rồi sau đó mới cho vào nồi lẩu. 

Vì thế khi ăn, người ta sẽ cảm thấy thịt ếch đậm đà, thơm, có chỗ đun lâu rồi mà vẫn giòn tan, ăn chung với măng cay cay cùng rau muống nữa thì lại càng tuyệt vời. Trong tiết trời lạnh thế này, vừa xuýt xoa vừa ăn lẩu ếch quả là ý tưởng không tồi.


Giá của một nồi lẩu ếch cho 4 người tầm 600.000 đồng  , cũng khá đắt so với các món lẩu khác, nhưng được cái ngon, lạ miệng và chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn ấm lòng, ấm dạ hơn trong mùa đông.

Thêm 1 số thông tin bổ sung khác:

- Thời gian mở cửa
     Sáng: 10h-13h.
     Chiều: 16h-24h.

- Một số món chính
    Lẩu ếch 
    Ếch nướng
    Ếch chiên
    Ếch xào.

- Giá:
  Giá cho 1 nồi lẩu có 3 loại 500-600-700. (cập nhật ngày 19/2/2012)
  Giá cho 1 đĩa ếch chiên, ếch xào là 200k, loại kia mình chưa thử nên không biết có lẽ tầm giá cũng là 200k
  ngoài ra còn có 1 số khác như ngô chiên, khoai chiên nếu các bạn muốn nhâm nhi trước khi có lẩu.





> *Quán lẩu ếch Ngân Béo*
> 
> Địa chỉ: 43 Trúc Bạch , Ba Đình, Hà Nội
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán lẩu ếch Ngân Béo*






Cùng khám phá *quán lẩu ngon ở Hà Nội* - *quan lau ngon o Ha Noi*

----------


## hangnt

có ăn lẩu ếch ở mấy chỗ rồi nhưng phải công nhận lẩu ếch quán này ăn ngon hơn hẳn
nước lẩu ở đây ngon. Khi nào lại phải rủ bạn bè đến quán này ăn mới được, trước có lên trúc bạch ăn mà ko để ý quán này h thì phải cho vào danh sách các quán tụ tập bạn bè mới được  :Wink: )

----------


## lovetravel

phải công nhận lẩu ếch ở đây ngon hơn hẳn mấy quán mình đã từng ăn, ăn ko pít chán  :Smile: 
cuối tuần sinh nhật e gái phải rủ lên đây mới được

----------


## h20love

mình cũng thấy nc lẩu ở đây ngon và đậm đà hơn các quán khác....

----------


## Chimera

Dạo này nhiều người đi lẩu ếch thế

----------


## littlegirl

lẩu ở đây đúng là ngon tuyệt, ko ăn hơi phí  :Smile:

----------


## littlelove

nhìn quán rất bình thường luôn nhưng mà lẩu ếch thì ngon hết ý

----------


## lang tham

lẩu ếch ở 35 trần đại nghĩa ngon,rẻ.nhưng chỉ bán buổi tối thôi
mọi người ăn lẩu buổi tối từ 6h tối thì qua đó mà nếm thử,miễn chê luôn mà rẻ,phục vụ nhiệt tình

----------


## hoainga

Xin được giới thiệu với cả nhà, đặc biệt những ai yêu thích lẩu Ếch quán *Lẩu Ngon Ngon - 26 Hàng Tre* sẽ không làm mọi người thất vọng đâu nhé.
Với giá chỉ *220 k*, bạn có thể thưởng thức ngay 1 bàn tiệc lẩu Ếch sau (dành cho *2-3* người).



Lẩu Ngon Ngon còn đem đến cho bạn thêm nhiều hương vị đi kèm với bàn tiệc lẩu ếch, đó là: _da ếch chiên giòn, ếch rang muối, ếch xào măng, ếch chiên bơ tỏi, sụn gà rang muối, tù và xào măng…_

_Da ếch chiên giòn - chỉ 40k/đĩa._

_Ếch rang muối ớt - 100k/ đĩa._

Không chỉ thơm ngon lẩu ếch, Ngon Ngon còn lôi cuốn thực khách bởi hương vị hấp dẫn từ lẩu riêu cua bắp bò với vị ngọt của những chú cua béo ngậy, mùi hành tòi thơm nức và vị dấm bỗng chua dịu. Nồi nước dùng có đủ hương vị của: gạch cua, giò tai, sườn sụn, thịt bắp bò. Hơn nữa, tại đây có món chả cua chiên giòn ăn kèm lẩu rất hợp mà không đâu có các bạn nhé.

_L__ẩu ri__êu cua b__ắp b__ò - 220k/_ _n__ồi d__ành cho 2-3 ng__ư__ời.

_Với giá cả hấp dẫn như trên kèm theo phong cách phục vụ tận tình chuyên nghiệp, món ăn ngon, đảm bảo vệ sinh,,,Ngon Ngon sẽ luôn làm hài lòng mọi thực khách.

Để đặt bàn trước, các bạn liên hệ theo số ĐT sau nhé:
*0904 735 224* *hoặc** 0904 228 886*

----------

